# Egyptian Arabic: soulmate



## ck1234

Can anyone help me with this please? Thank you!!


----------



## Xerinola

I know: sadiki, it means my friend but I don't know how to say soulmate!


----------



## ck1234

thank you sadiki!


----------



## Xerinola

La shukran alla wagib/afuan

to ways to say: not at all or don't mention it

Arabics speakers correct me if i'm wrong!

maa salama! (BYE)


----------



## cherine

I'm not very sure we have a word for soulmate, but a very loved/dear person may be called *ró7i* (literally= my soul) and it's an invariable word, i.e. used for both male and female.


----------



## cherine

Xerinola said:
			
		

> La shukran alla wagib/afuan
> Arabics speakers correct me if i'm wrong!


Here are the corrections Xerinola 
Very good


----------



## Mery_Dian

I would suggest "توأم روحي " (Taw'am roHi) as an Arabic equivalent for soul mate (literally: twin soul, quite similar to the French "âme soeur"= sister soul).  
does it make sense ?


----------



## cherine

Excellent ! I agree. Although it's not very often used, but it's very correct


----------



## Mery_Dian

Thanks Cherine!  
It just reminded me of an Arabic song using the same expression  
"أجمل حاجة يا روحي
إنك توأم روحي...."


----------



## ayed

It could be:
*شريك عمري*
*شريك حياتي*
*ياعمري*


----------



## ck1234

Wow! Thank you to all of you who have replied. I very much appreciate your responses. God bless you and if there are any more suggestions I would love to read them. I am fascinated with the Egyptian culture and always seek to know more about it from those who may know first hand or have experienced it.


----------



## Xerinola

ayed said:
			
		

> It could be:
> *شريك عمري*
> *شريك حياتي*
> *ياعمري*


 
Hi!
ma maana sharik? Friend? sharika is company isn't it? I'm a little confused... 
Sharik aamry: is something about the age?
Sharik haiati is something about my life
And ia ammry...??
I'm arabic translator but right know I haven't my qamus here... CAn you help me to learn these words?
Shukran auwy

X.


----------



## cherine

Shariik is partner. (and it's used in business context too)
3umri =7ayati = life عُمْرِي - حياتي
Sahrik 3umri : my life partner
ya 3umri : ô my life (you're calling someone your life, this is an endearing expression).


----------



## Xerinola

cherine said:
			
		

> Shariik is partner. (and it's used in business context too)
> 3umri =7ayati = life عُمْرِي - حياتي
> Sahrik 3umri : my life partner
> ya 3umri : ô my life (you're calling someone your life, this is an endearing expression).


 
OK cherina, so I understand that sharik has the same root as sharika.
But 3umri has the same root as age isn't is?

Thank you for helping me...
Sometimes (very often...) i'm confusing roots...

X.


----------



## cherine

You're most welcome 

sharika شريكة is the feminine of sharik شريك 
3umr عُـمْر is not only the same root, but also the same word, as the one for age. It's the context that determines if we're speaking of "life" or "age".


----------



## Xerinola

cherine said:
			
		

> You're most welcome
> 
> sharika شريكة is the feminine of sharik شريك
> 3umr عُـمْر is not only the same root, but also the same word, as the one for age. It's the context that determines if we're speaking of "life" or "age".


 
Waooo so I wasn't wrong! 
I didn't know that 3umr is also life (depending on the context). For Life I knew the word haiat!
thank youuuu!


----------



## Josh_

I was looking through one of my dictionaries and I found another possibility: شقيق النفس .


----------



## cherine

It's a possibility, Josh, but it sounds too... I don't know, poetic ? (I don't want to say artificial), but it something that you would only find in literary text.


----------



## ayed

One more ..
You can say "Sino"*صنو*
*Sino ,* _means , sibling .The general meaning is:_
_Two branches of a sole stem_


----------



## suma

I like the "twin soul" suggestion because soul mate can often be used to mean one who is similar in so many in depth ways as oneself without neccessarily being one's mate in love or romance.


----------

